# Silmarillion - the Musical (Eru help us)



## ltas (May 30, 2003)

In the beginning, there was a movie (OK, three of them). Later, they turned it into a computer game. After that they created plastic Stings and Aragorn action figures ("Get one free with special Happy Meal!").

And now, behold! Here comes *"Lord of the Rings - the Musical"*!!!!



> The world premiere of *the first stage musical adaptation of JRR Tolkien's classic trilogy The Lord of the Rings*, will open in the West End in the Spring of 2005.
> 
> The 8 million UKP production has book and lyrics by Shaun McKenna and music by Stephen Keeling and Bernd Stromberger. McKenna & Keeling were the team responsible for the West End musical "Maddie" at the Lyric THeatre in 1997.
> 
> ...



No, I'm not kidding.

After all, who wouldn't love to see another version of Wizard Breakdance, this time accompanied by singing? And I can't wait to hear the Elrond's Council. Oh, and let's not forget the Sauron's Song!

This is the end of anyone ever taking ME seariously.


----------



## Aulë (May 30, 2003)

Oh my god!!!!!!!!!!     

The Caption Contest people will love this


----------



## ltas (May 30, 2003)

Yup . I wonder if the West End production will be anything like the one performed and described in the Caption thread .


----------



## baragund (May 30, 2003)

I think I'm going to be sick!!

*Leaps up from his computer consol and sprints to the bathroom.*


----------



## Lantarion (May 30, 2003)

*gag*


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 30, 2003)

Lanty's a spammer, Lanty's a spammer!  

That musical sounds awful! I wonder who'll play Bombadil...


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Jun 1, 2003)

::writhing on the floor:: please god no!!!!!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 1, 2003)

...

And then there was silence in the tower of the Moon

...

*Nazgul hopping up and down clapping hands*
Oh hooray! 
*Jumping for joy*
This has to be one of the most interesting things of all time...


----------



## Arvedui (Jun 2, 2003)

I just wondered why this thread is called *Silmarillion* - The Musical, when it obviously concerns *The Lord of the Rings* - The Musical?


----------



## legoman (Jun 4, 2003)

Is there any news on what sort of music it is gonna be yet? Is it actually gonna be elvish style or are they gonna do it more rocky?
It is gonna be very weird to see that.


----------



## ltas (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Arvedui _
> *I just wondered why this thread is called Silmarillion - The Musical, when it obviously concerns The Lord of the Rings - The Musical? *


That's a well-justified question. Well, ''Silmarillion the Musical'' is a code name for every absurd and ridiculous idea about interpreting the works of Tolkien , no-one believed that something like that could ever come true. It was the first thing that came to my mind when I heard the ''news from West End''.

legoman, don't know any details about the musical production. However, you may call me a pessimist, but something tells me it will most likely include some romantic rock ballads... (shiver)


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 8, 2003)

I wonder if I can get a part. . .


----------



## Morgoth (Jun 9, 2003)

So the prophecy has been fufilled. Everyone watch out for 4 tall dudes on horses going by the name of Famine, Pestilence, War and Death.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 21, 2005)

It's gonna be a punk rock musical I just know it. There is gonna be a Nazgûl mosh pit and everything. I hope they bust the creator's meth lab before it can be seen!


----------

